

European Commission objects to Sun-Oracle deal   - va_coder
http://www.reuters.com/article/wtUSInvestingNews/idUSTRE5A92AT20091110

======
jacquesm
That article has a funny typo in it: "it's MsSql database, which it bought for
$1 billion last year, is used to run popular websites including Google,
Facebook and Amazon."

Anyway, let's hope they stick to it, that might mean that if they drop mysql
and make it independent again that the deal will go through.

And I never knew that google used MySql for their engine, that really rocked
my world. All that misdirection involving map-reduce and the GFS, brilliant
strategy.

~~~
lallysingh
Misdirection?

MySql's used for adwords and probably lots of other stuff. But their primary
index (for the internet) is the proprietary stuff they've been discussing.

